# Video Filmed Very Good



## okunlolao (Dec 30, 2018)

This video is filmed better than half

of the Hollywood blockbusters! You should let

these guys shoot the sequel of «Lock, Stock and

two Smoking Barrels:


----------



## samm (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, this is a very unusual piece of classical music. Remind me of the oriental masters’ films. Exquisitely, fascinating, bloody.


----------

